# Funny Banned Commercials



## Hawke (Mar 18, 2008)

The first one is hilarious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRiYkwtBK34&NR=1


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2008)

Seen those before ... great... the last one was just plain mean. :lol: 

These condom commercials are good too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bizJWtJ0xXo&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nojWJ6-XmeQ&feature=related
And That's my boy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UZilWCfzKw&feature=related


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

wow...creative
unfortunately get banned


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 19, 2008)

I concur with *Hawke* - I was watching the first one waiting for the punchline as I had no clue what to expect .


----------



## TimoS (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know if this has actually been banned or not, but it's quite funny nonetheless


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 6, 2008)

TimoS said:


> I don't know if this has actually been banned or not, but it's quite funny nonetheless


 

rotfl,:cheers: that was to funny


----------

